# "Loud" nubian.



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

So I just got my first nubian yesterday 
Really happy! 
But she's staying at my friends house with 3 nigerian's that are between 3 months and 7 months. 
She's also in there with two dogs. 
But, my friend says she's REALLY loud. 
I know nubians tend to be more vocal than nigerian's but wouldn't it be cause she was around those other goats her whole life then poof gone & in with other goats? 
Just wanna be sure. 
She's a year and four months. Oh and pregnant, if those are factors.. 
What do you think?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Yes she could just be settling in, and you are right they can be more vocal-but probably new surroundings.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Yes she could just be settling in, and you are right they can be more vocal-but probably new surroundings.


Coooool thank you!! 
I have another question about her,

Her belly is huge but she looks like she sunk in, as if due in a week or two. She was just bred a month ago. How do I get weight on her in the correct area?


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Is she underweight? Some goats naturally have big bellies all the time. Two of mine (twins) always look like they got into the watermelon patch and swallowed them whole, their dam was the same way.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Curious said:


> Is she underweight? Some goats naturally have big bellies all the time. Two of mine (twins) always look like they got into the watermelon patch and swallowed them whole, their dam was the same way.


Everywhere else, doesn't look like it! But it's just right there!:/ 
Ill try and get a good picture of it today

















That's the pictures I got yesterday. 
What do you think? 
I usually can tell how many babies they have, even so early, and I believe two. So were feeding her enough for three now. 
I don't know what to do:/


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

She does look a little on the thin side, but her big belly could be worminess or hay/grass belly. Were they feeding her any grain before? Any hay? Since she's only a month along, it shouldn't be too hard to get her back into condition.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Curious said:


> She does look a little on the thin side, but her big belly could be worminess or hay/grass belly. Were they feeding her any grain before? Any hay? Since she's only a month along, it shouldn't be too hard to get her back into condition.


It's not worms. I know that for a fact. She has pink gums and eyes! 
She was getting grain but it was one thing for her & her beau! lol 
She did eat hay there! 
I will be getting her alfalfa pellets REAL soon. Think that would beef her up and get her back to a good desirable condition?


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Alrighty. Keep in mind that not all worms suck blood, but she's probably alright. Alfalfa and a dairy ration mix would probably do the trick. My scoop is quart sized and I'm giving my girl 1/3 scoop of Alfalfa/Dumor non sweet goat grain mixed together, but she's a pretty easy keeper. Make sure to start out slowly if it isn't the same kind as her previous home's, but I'm sure you knew that. The big change in her environment could make her have stomach issues. Probiotics would probably not be a bad idea until she adjusts. It'll help her be more efficient with her feed too.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Curious said:


> Alrighty. Keep in mind that not all worms suck blood, but she's probably alright. Alfalfa and a dairy ration mix would probably do the trick. My scoop is quart sized and I'm giving my girl 1/3 scoop of Alfalfa/Dumor non sweet goat grain mixed together, but she's a pretty easy keeper. Make sure to start out slowly if it isn't the same kind as her previous home's, but I'm sure you knew that. The big change in her environment could make her have stomach issues. Probiotics would probably not be a bad idea until she adjusts. It'll help her be more efficient with her feed too.


Alright!! I will be sure to get her some probios & 
Alfalfa pellets 
Thank you!! 
Hopefully gets back to normal


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm sad to say this but we have a nubian and she is continually bawling. We've had her for almost a year now and she won't step. There's always a reason. Either she's alone with the horses or she cant find her baby or the other goats are being mean Whatever it is she feels the need to tell me . I hope yours won't be like that.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

katie said:


> I'm sad to say this but we have a nubian and she is continually bawling. We've had her for almost a year now and she won't step. There's always a reason. Either she's alone with the horses or she cant find her baby or the other goats are being mean Whatever it is she feels the need to tell me . I hope yours won't be like that.


Haha thank you!! 
I REALLY hope she's not like that. 
But I think if she was, she would have cried the whole way home (three & a half hours)


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have had nubians for almost 4 years. They cry for food and if they have been recently moved they will cry for about 3 days. Otherwise mine cry or I say greet me when they see me. They are very smart and very affectionate.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

emilieanne said:


> Her belly is huge but she looks like she sunk in, as if due in a week or two. She was just bred a month ago. How do I get weight on her in the correct area?


The sunken in could just be stress. Goats do not like change, and it will sometimes cause them to not eat like they usually do. Assuming deworming and health is up to date, and amount of feed is correct I would just keep an eye on her and give her some time to adjust to her new surroundings.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you goat crazy!! I will deworm her soon just for safe measures 

And nubians2: I've found that out it's so awesome! 
My Nigerians are PRETTY smart but come on, this doe is AWESOME! 
My Nigerians, say I were to put them with another human for show or just practicing that's not exactly like me, they would be like pshhhhht, she don't know nothin! I can be a butt & get out of this! (Course I won't let them do that! Haha) 
But this doe, yesterday I was helping my friend learn how to show & she'd stop so I told my friend to twist the collar and pull, she did and that goat got right back to moving! 
I hit her lil back button, she sets up PERFECT!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I raise Nubians. Some are loud all the time, some only when its feeding time (or what they think is feeding time) and always when they have kids. Always when they are in heat. However, i have had other breeds just as noisy and obnoxious!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

lottsagoats said:


> I raise Nubians. Some are loud all the time, some only when its feeding time (or what they think is feeding time) and always when they have kids. Always when they are in heat. However, i have had other breeds just as noisy and obnoxious!


Yay! she's quieted a lil bit in the past day!!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

That's good! Our Nubians are always loud if they see someone or we move them it Maaaaaa when we first for them we thought it was a person screaming!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My younger nubian is pretty loud....she cries when she wants food, and will.not.quit. until she gets it too


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol Delilah and goatmom, y'all are killing me. 

I realy hope she ain't loud!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What?? CAN'T HEAR YA!! IT'S TIME FOR GRAIN!!

Lol :ROFL:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

LOL! 

You crack me up!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:d :d


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nubians are loud lol...Mine are mouthy...but I love them..Mia is the worse...MAAaaaaaaaaaaa milk me,,MAAaaaaa feed me ..Maaaaa I need loving Oh she is so spoiled..lol..Her mother which we have is not as loud..but can be..they are personable Goats. 
on your girl...first..she is pretty..love her moon spots...she looks a tiny bit on the thin side but not scary thin..there are no ribs or spine showing, she looks to be sleek and glossy,...hips will show no matter what..dairy goats are like dairy cows..hips need to show..too fat is not healthy for her either..its actually better to be a bit on the thin side during pregnancy then on the fat side...( not super unhealthy thin mind you) ..Some goats are just thin...Mouthy Mia is a huskier girl than her mom..fuller rear..thicker neck and so forth...Jasmine (Mia mom) has more hip...thinner but longer neck..much like your girl...I would work more on maintaining her current look until after the babies...work on a balance meal plan so she wont have issues such as pregnancy toxemia ...Do remember that stress opens a foot hold for worms to party..so do a fecal int he next few days..and again a few weeks to be sure they is still doing well...eyes are a good indicator of anemia..but its alwasy good to catch the little buggers before they cause anemia..especially during pregnancy..


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I think she's going to be to loud for you. So you should sell that pretty girl to me.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> I think she's going to be to loud for you. So you should sell that pretty girl to me.


Ace: you WISH!(; ahha 
An happy bleats: thank you so much!! 
We have seen a change in the past day already so hopefully it was just the feeding thing. I will be doing a fecal on her soon & eventually cae test on all my goats.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

The way I think of it is- If I can't deal with a loud goat, then I shouldn't have goats at all! Almost all goats are loud at times. We have some very obnoxious Boers as well.

Your doe is beautiful! Does she have a name? Looks a lot like a doe we picked up today-


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is _that_ how you keep yours quiet? 

JK...Nice doe!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> The way I think of it is- If I can't deal with a loud goat, then I shouldn't have goats at all! Almost all goats are loud at times. We have some very obnoxious Boers as well.
> 
> Your doe is beautiful! Does she have a name? Looks a lot like a doe we picked up today-


Umm you stole my goat!!(; lol 
Her is the D&D precious baby! 
Look at this:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Very nice!! And the does look like twins WOW! Pixie is my first dappled doe


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> Very nice!! And the does look like twins WOW! Pixie is my first dappled doe


Haha is pixie the one you just got? 
Also, is she dappled or moon spotted? Mine is moon spotted.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes the one I shared was Pixie 

I really have no idea when it comes to dapples vs moonspots. Her color is cream on a black roaned background, some of the spots are round, some mold into eachother. So I'm not sure :shrug: What is the difference?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I THINK dapple is a term for Boer goats while moon spot is Dairy??? but actually the same thing....I might be wrong..lol...( happens sometimes )


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

happybleats said:


> I THINK dapple is a term for Boer goats while moon spot is Dairy??? but actually the same thing....I might be wrong..lol...( happens sometimes )


That's the way I understand it as well.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

happybleats said:


> I THINK dapple is a term for Boer goats while moon spot is Dairy??? but actually the same thing....I might be wrong..lol...( happens sometimes )


Thanks for your help! I will _try _to remember that somewhere in my jumbled mind


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I was on another thread earlier and they were saying moonspots is when the spots are the same color and dappled is when you have different color spots haha


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> I was on another thread earlier and they were saying moonspots is when the spots are the same color and dappled is when you have different color spots haha


I've never seen a spotted dairy goat with different colored spots!!!!!!!  Just think a red goat that has green, purple and rainbow zebra print spots!!!! (; lol!! So I would be like a brown goat that has black, white and gray spots?


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Delilah said:


> I've never seen a spotted dairy goat with different colored spots!!!!!!!  Just think a red goat that has green, purple and rainbow zebra print spots!!!! (; lol!! So I would be like a brown goat that has black, white and gray spots?


You're funny Delilah! :laugh:
My dad just bought a Nubian; she's a medium buckskin with moonspots _all over her_. So much so, we didn't even realize she's a buckskin till a couple days of looking real close! But all this to say: she has 3 different shades of moonspots. 
I wish I could get a pic...but my camera isn't working


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Delilah: yes! That's what it is 

And sylvie: please try an get a pic!! I wanna see this!!


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I have one Nubian and she has a loud and distinctive call when compared to my other goats. Other Nubians I have been around sound similar. Mine sounds like more of a scream and I thought something was wrong at first but it is just normal talking to other goats, getting excited about feeding, etc. Yes, she definitely worse when I first got her but this seems to be common with the breed.

Conor


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

cwatkin said:


> I have one Nubian and she has a loud and distinctive call when compared to my other goats. Other Nubians I have been around sound similar. Mine sounds like more of a scream and I thought something was wrong at first but it is just normal talking to other goats, getting excited about feeding, etc. Yes, she definitely worse when I first got her but this seems to be common with the breed.
> 
> Conor


Hmm, well I personally don't think mine is That loud. I think it's because they have babies around.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Delilah: yes! That's what it is
> 
> And sylvie: please try an get a pic!! I wanna see this!!


I think my dad took a couple yesterday..maybe I could beg him to send them to me. I'll find one someway or another...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Sylvie said:


> I think my dad took a couple yesterday..maybe I could beg him to send them to me. I'll find one someway or another...


Yeah do it!!!!! 
Please!!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow this is really late  and the picture isn't that good. Hopefully you can see the 3 shades...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I see it. That's awesome! 

I figured out dappled is many shades.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

My new buck is marked the same he's multiple shades of tan and a few white spots with a dark red base and a black line down his back. 
He's registered as moon spots.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> My new buck is marked the same he's multiple shades of tan and a few white spots with a dark red base and a black line down his back.
> He's registered as moon spots.


Ok ace! We know you have the most beautiful goats ever!(; 
Haha, I looked up the definition & it said multiple shades for dappled. I think it's a big confusion.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I think moonspotted and dappled are whatever the owner wants them to be  If one's goat looks like it would be a better "dappled" goat, then that's what they are!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> I think moonspotted and dappled are whatever the owner wants them to be  If one's goat looks like it would be a better "dappled" goat, then that's what they are!


Haha that could be.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Ok ace! We know you have the most beautiful goats ever!(;
> Haha, I looked up the definition & it said multiple shades for dappled. I think it's a big confusion.


Lol thanks I think?

Sylvie she is beautiful I hope this buck will throw me some does like Yours she really is stunning.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

"Sylvie
She's beautiful I hope my buck will throw me some does that look like her. 

Emilieanne 
Thanks I think? Lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol you're welcome. 

Meant to be a complement! 
That you have like the prettiest goats I've ever seen!!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

aceofspades said:


> "Sylvie
> She's beautiful I hope my buck will throw me some does that look like her.
> 
> Emilieanne
> Thanks I think? Lol


She's actually my dad's, but thanks anyway!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks emilieanne I don't know if I told you tho im selling the whole herd of nigerians and some of the Nubians I want to cut down to 5 does and 1 buck. 
I just can't decide who to let go. I really like all my spotted Nubians but there the weaker milkers.
I'm trying to balance color and milk


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> Thanks emilieanne I don't know if I told you tho im selling the whole herd of nigerians and some of the Nubians I want to cut down to 5 does and 1 buck.
> I just can't decide who to let go. I really like all my spotted Nubians but there the weaker milkers.
> I'm trying to balance color and milk


Aww you didn't tell me! 
Do you have any registered nubians?


----------



## precious (May 18, 2013)

Our mini Nubian just started getting very vocal after she kidded. That was 4 months ago and she is still very vocal. Most of my mini Nubian's are not vocal.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Aww you didn't tell me!
> Do you have any registered nubians?


Yes I have 3 does and the buck that are registered. 
But they are my best milkers so they are not for sale at this time. 
The buck might be for sale after this breeding.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> Yes I have 3 does and the buck that are registered.
> But they are my best milkers so they are not for sale at this time.
> The buck might be for sale after this breeding.


D: ugh. 
Lol finding nubians this time of year is hard!!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> D: ugh.
> Lol finding nubians this time of year is hard!!


Craigslist


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> D: ugh.
> Lol finding nubians this time of year is hard!!


Finding Nubians in my area is easy. Finding registered not so easy.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol I check Craigslist daily, nothing decent or registered. :/ or still available. 
There were 3 about 2 streets over from me, and my friend bought them before I even thought about buying them.

I think I'm going to start looking at farms in the Carolina's, Georgia, Alabama, possibly Tennessee. Just ship it to family and have them being it down or just ship it straight to me.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I found a few

First choice:

















Second:









Third:









But 2 & 3 are at a tie. 
What are y'all's opinions? Lol you guys give the best advice!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

#1 looks like a very pretty girl. She's wide, her topline looks good, and her rump isn't as bad as some. She is just a little bit short bodied. (I think I am a bit biased to her because she looks like my Perdy... )

#2 is invisible to me... but I bet she's cute. I mean, she is a Nubian after all!

#3 is very long and feminine looking, but she looks to lack body capacity. She is practically the opposite of the first. It is hard to see because she is free walking and the other girl is set-up.

I like #1 the best, but #3 could very well be better if she is set up :thumbup:


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Number 3 has the bloodlines. Kastdemurs is the on of the best. They show with pellas triple c and redwood hills. I would definatley get 3 if i were you. Wingwood farms had the 2012 national champion nubian aswell. There udders are flawless. Look up the Kastdemurs dairy goats website, Pellas triple c nubians ( witch is the best of kastdemurs) and wingwood farms nubians. Look at the quality of the animals that they produce. We see redwood hills, Kastdemurs and pellas triple c goats show in the ring all the time.... Numerous ribbons won. There is no doubt that this girl with grow into somthing amazing.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

#1 does look a little short bodied BUT she will be bred to a long buck. He is almost the same age as her (Born march 11th) & is just great. Ill get a picture when he comes in next week!(; 

#3 does have the bloodlines BUT when you show a doe, bloodlines first matter unless they win:/ 
Know what I'm sayin? 
I also believe #3 is far. I will be shipping it in but she just looks WAY fragile to me 
I really like her but I'd be going INSANE if I knew she was on a plane instead of in someone's arms. Lol which also leads me to feel like she'll be exactly like one of my nigerian does-hard to put on weight after kidding. Or simply to keep on weight!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I flew in a buckling, but he was a sturdy, pretty bomb-proof little man. I love my Galileo. So chill. Anyway, the first is very nice, and wouldn't be a bad option at all. #3 looks showier, but me personally, I would go for hardy. Showy's great, but when show season's over you want them to survive. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I LOVE #3!! She is beautiful! and LOOONG!! Lol! But she sure has the lines to back her up too!

I wouldn't worry about shipping her  we have shipped in two dogs and they were fine  never shipped a goat yet, but I do have a friend in CA that has some nice does I am interested in having kids out if one day and will be shipping them in via plane


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I emailed the people with the first doe and hopefully she still available. If not ill email the third people


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> I emailed the people with the first doe and hopefully she still available. If not ill email the third people


I think you should go with #3 and let me have #1 lol I like 1 but I'm partial to darker colors I'm still learning about the physical conformations.
More important to me is milking ability and milk production. I don't show she the rest takes the back seat in my herd


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> I think you should go with #3 and let me have #1 lol I like 1 but I'm partial to darker colors I'm still learning about the physical conformations.
> More important to me is milking ability and milk production. I don't show she the rest takes the back seat in my herd


Haha #1 IS in Alabama. Not that far from Texas!(; 
They will be emailing me back today & if she's not available then ill be going with #3 is she is available


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> I think moonspotted and dappled are whatever the owner wants them to be  If one's goat looks like it would be a better "dappled" goat, then that's what they are!


Ha figured it out! At least for Boers, this is what dapple a moonspotted mean...
http://www.maxboergoats.com/dappledandspotted.php


----------

